# This is what's been keeping me busy



## Capt Quirk (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 2, 2016)

You built a picnic table to take pictures of those nice holsters on?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice looking work, Keith. I really like that holster for the 6 shooter.

Welcome back.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice! I love shooting singles. Is that a 44? More pics?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks Nic. I was carrying that 357 in a western rig, but then lost a bunch of weight and it kept falling off. Problem fixed, and it feels nice. Hardly notice it sometimes.

Lukikus, it's an Uberti Cattleman 357.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 2, 2016)

Pretty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice work.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 20, 2016)

Another new holster, for one of the local L.E.O.s









I'll post another tomorrow, when I have some sunlight to shoot it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2016)

Those holsters for the Uberti Cattleman pistols are interesting....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 20, 2016)

I can make you one, for whatever pistol you like... give you a good deal on it too


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2016)

Capt Quirk said:


> I can make you one, for whatever pistol you like... give you a good deal on it too





You have a PM incoming.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 20, 2016)

It must be an Aussie PM, it's coming back at ya.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 21, 2016)

Another G43 compact holster


----------

